# Tunze 9004 skimmer



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

I am planning to get a skimmer for my 23g now, what do u guys think of the tunze 9004? i dont have a sump so my choice is only a in tank one or hang on.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

No experience with this particular model, looks like relatively new design. I don't think you can go wrong with this one if the size is important.


----------



## dennislam905 (Nov 13, 2013)

I purchased one a month ago. It's excellent compared to my old Fluval skimmer. A huge difference.


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

I have this in a sump and it works for me. It's my first skimmer so I don't have much to compare. I think it will take up a lot of space inside the tank for your 23g tho... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Excellent skimmer !
Well worth it 
Very good to have the surface skimming feature


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Love this skimmer. I bought it from a member on the forum and I am super impressed. Very quiet and pulls awesome amount of skimate.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

It is very quiet and do a good job. The only problem is every time i unplug the power for water change then i have to pull out the whole skimmer and let the pump run again after you plug it in again. I would go for a hob one like eshopp psk 75 or 100 because it pull out a lot more junk than the tunze. The bad for the eahopp hob is give you a hard time when you mantain the pump for the performance. I am using a psk 100 for my 40g mixed reef with heavy bio load. The tunze is my gf using it on her 32g lps and softie reef with heavy bio poad also.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

andy said:


> It is very quiet and do a good job. The only problem is every time i unplug the power for water change then i have to pull out the whole skimmer and let the pump run again after you plug it in again. I would go for a hob one like eshopp psk 75 or 100 because it pull out a lot more junk than the tunze. The bad for the eahopp hob is give you a hard time when you mantain the pump for the performance. I am using a psk 100 for my 40g mixed reef with heavy bio load. The tunze is my gf using it on her 32g lps and softie reef with heavy bio poad also.


Maybe I am doing something wrong, but I NEVER unplug my Tunze skimmer - unless on the rare occasion I am dosing 
If I do a water change and the water level falls below the intake it doesn't seem to affect the skimmer. Once the water level returns to the correct skimmer level it goes back to skimming.
During the water change there is still water in the base of the skimmer so it is not running dry so it shouldn't be damaging the pump. 
Definitely no priming required by using my method 
I also have the new Tunze 9002 in my nano and I handle that the same way 
I haven't read where is says that this is not the procedure to follow


----------

